# Will I be wasting my time coming to MN?



## sarahrose

I have a flight booked for the 19th of May to come hunt morels...but it looks like they may not even be started by then...my mom told me to think about canceling and just coming next year....so very sad about this season.( I have told a few friends I would bring back morels for them and now I cannot deliver...My husband told me the road projects are still a month out in MN due to the frost layer...maybe this weather coming up will change things, but I don't think I'm counting on it....I would be hunting in the TC metro, and not going south...I would not even begin to know where to look there...What a huge bummer this is!!


----------



## grandmahoney

I totally disagree! I think that weekend will be perfect. It is supposed to get in to the 80's this coming week, with all the moisture and warm weather I think your timing is spot on. Any other year I would have said you are way too late but not this year. Do it!! Bonne chance!!!


----------



## sarahrose

I hope the weather cooperates...MN is known to turn on a dime weather wise. I absolutely LOVE hunting morels....and one of the things that brings me joy is seeing the look on my friends faces when I present them with a bag of morels that I have hunted.....plus, the time spent with family in the woods hunting the little treasures. I honestly rarely eat them, I do love the flavor, but the hunt is what it's all about for me....and giving as gifts to loved ones....


----------



## brooke

The air temps feel right, but the soil temps are what really matter. I think things might start growing soon, but they probably won't be worth picking by next weekend. They'd just be babies, if you even found anything. 

I live in St Paul, just walked down to look at my neighbor's lilacs. The bushes are well established, 15+ feet tall in a nice sunny spot. They are just starting to produce flower buds on the top-most branches. The bushes are usually full of top to bottom blooms (not buds) by the time the morels are worth picking. I'm guessing that by next weekend the bushes will be full of buds, but not blooms. I'm thinking we'll start getting the first southern MN reports of baby morels next weekend.

If I can, I'll try to check some of my TC spots for you this weekend Sarah, but I'm incredibly doubtful I'll find anything (they aren't the greatest spots to begin with, even if conditions are perfect). Austin, are you checking any of your TC spots yet?


----------



## sarahrose

I'll keep checking the board to see if anyone has been lucky in the metro area.....I'll wait until the 18th to cancel the ticket....just to be sure.


----------



## semn507

I found about 1/2 lb in extreme SE MN on Wednesday. I will be back out tomorrow and will report my findings. I didn't have a lot of time on Wednesday and would agree it is a little early yet, but they are out there.


----------



## morelsniffer

As long as there is enough rain, there will be mushrooms in the Twin Cities area by the 19th!


----------



## growfindexplore

All of my indicators indicate it's still early. This weeks weather might speed things along. Even if they are out there, they are tiny. I'm afraid the 19th for local seems like a big stretch, but if Sarah can change / cancel without penalty up to the 18th, keep an eye on the board.


----------



## shroomtrooper

The big question is how long are you going to stay, if its a week, I would come up.


----------



## sarahrose

I come Sunday the 19th..... Leave Thursday the 23rd..... I can extend it to Friday, but would prefer not to as that is my sons last day if school and I want to be home for it.


----------



## candy cap

Well, I'm hoping for the 15th, as that's the only day I'll be back to look. Damn, last year I came back too late and now this year I'll probably be too early. Oh well....


----------



## sarahrose

CandyCap, I hope you have some luck....I have a few "early" areas....and to be honest, the small greys are what I prefer anyways...more flavor IMO.....but finding those big honkers is pretty fun too!!! I am still planning on flying up, but that could change...I'll know for sure by this next Friday......My husband would LOVE it if I didn't go, but he knows how much I love hunting these little buggars!!!...Unfortunately, he may get his wish and I may stay home....we shall see I guess.


----------



## fungi ranger

Any of you guys that wanna foray southeast of the cities 1hr. 45min. I'll be out Sunday-thru the week getting my bags full before the city masses head our direction the following weekend!


----------



## sarahrose

Seems I may be wasting my time coming, but I want to see my mom anyways and just take a peek around...if I find some, great, if not, no big deal...mom will be heading to all of my spots with me, so she can go check later in the season for more, if anything at all. I thought for sure I would hit it just in time, but guess not.


----------



## tolson71

I found my first one today in the metro - if the weather cooperates, they should be popping by the 19th for sure.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I found one little one today also in the Metro area, but, it was on a south facing hill next to a flat gravel path and growing out of rocks that where getting baked by the sun. In the woods still too early. I was surprised I even saw it.


----------



## brooke

You might be in luck, Sarah. Someone reported yesterday (on a Facebook group) that they found 100 in Minnetonka. Their find was just babies, but we're supposed to get a bunch of rain for the next week (which started last night). By the time you get here, they should be steadily growing.


----------



## edgarscastle

Sarahrose, I wouldn't normally reach out like this but you happen to have the same name as my wife. I will most likely be looking in the TC area early this week and would be willing to point you in a direction depending on where you will be. I have been looking already and come monday will be feasting on fungi, good luck to you. If you would like help, reach me at [email protected]


----------



## sarahrose

Maybe the mushroom fairy angels will come flutter next to me when I am out..) Thank you Edgarscastle...I emailed you!!

My only other fear now is the ticks...I have had Lymes, so I pretreated a few items to try and avoid getting it again.....I got it back in 2007 when I was looking for morels in the woods in shorts and flip flops!! yeah...really dumb!! I learned my lesson, and it scared me out of the woods for 2 years after that.....now I know... cover up, and cover your clothes with permethrin!!


----------



## growfindexplore

Any luck yet Sarah?


----------



## sarahrose

Yes!! But not in my spots in my area.... Had to go south to some...... Washington county.. Nothing yet in the east metro, or none that I saw anyways.... So far I have found about 200? Maybe a little less.... But about that. I am beat though.... I exercise regularly and all this climbing and bending has got me completely worn out! Saw some bear scat in the woods today, and some marked spots with tiny morels under them..... I left them.....maybe it was a persons first time finding them, and I already had some.... I don't think people should mark spots, but I guess if you don't have a GPS what else are you going to do?


----------



## judy j

Went to our super secret public area in Washington County to find morels and noted four other people out looking! The nerve! Oh well, we spent 2 hrs looking and found 1 pd. I wanted to pick them now since I picked in this area last year and the morels got full of dirt when it rained. Going to SE MN tomorrow.


----------

